# random bike info topic



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

ask questions of bikes.post new ideas.so that theres no more stupid topics asking one stupid question


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

ohh and stuff your looking for and opinions of stuff


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

like how much are schwinn head badges??


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Feb 14 2010, 10:58 PM~16614146
> *like how much are schwinn head badges??
> *


pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

IVE NOTICED A SHIT LOAD OF PEOPLE THAT TALK SHIT ON SOMEONE ELSE BECAUSE THERE NOT RICH AND CAN'T AFFORD THE BEST CAR. IT SEEMS THAT EVERY MOTHER FUCKER AROUND IS ALL ABOUT HOW MUCH MONEY THEY CAN GET FOR SOMETHING, AS A MATTER OF FACT IT SEEMS THAT SPENT MONEY IS WHATS ITS ALL ABOUT!! I DON'T KNOW IF BEING A "LOWRIDER" IS ABOUT MONEY OR PRIDE, CULTURE, RESPECT & DEDICATION :dunno: . THE WAY I SEE IT IS COOL YOU SPEND MONEY ON YOUR RIDE AND IF YOU SELL YOUR RIDE YOU WANT YOUR MONEY BACK, BUT IN REALITY KNOW ONE EVER GETS BACK THE MONEY THEY PUT IN SOMETHING BACK OR NOT EVEN CLOSE. LOWRIDING SHOULD BE ABOUT HELPING TO KEEP IT ALIVE AND HELP THE UPCOMING LOWRIDERS WEATHER THEYRE YOUNG OR OLD. I WOULD THINK A REAL "LOWRIDER" WOULD WANT TO HELP KEEP THE LOWRIDER LIFE ALIVE TO HAVE LOWRIDER ALWAYS AROUND, BUT YET WE HAVE PEOPLE COMPLAINING THAT THEY PUT SO MUCH MONEY IN THERE RIDE AND WHEN IT COMES TO GETTING RID OF IT THEY GET OFFERS BUT THEY DON'T TAKE CAUSE GOD FORBID THEM LOOSING MONEY, I MEAN IF YOU PUT THAT MUCH MONEY IN A RIDE TO WHERE YOU DONT WANNA LOOSE IT THEN WHY BUILD IT AND THEN TRY TO SELL IT DOWN THE ROAD  . IM MY EYES A REAL LOWRIDER THATS BEEN DOING THERE THING FOR A FEW YEARS SHOULD BE WILLING TO HELP OUT UPCOMING LOWRIDERS, IM NOT SAYING TO LITERALLY GIVE YOUR CAR AWAY BUT LET IT GO FOR A GOOD CAUSE BY KNOWING YOUR HELPING SOMEONE OUT. NOW I KNOE ALOT OF PEOPLE FOR SOME REASON ARE ALL FOR THEM SELVES AND ARE NOT WILLING TO HELP ANYONE OUT, IN THE BIGGEST OR LITTLEST WAY, I MEAN IF YOUR A REAL "LOWRIDER" WOULDNT YOU WANT TO PASS WHAT YOU DID ALONG TO SOMEONE WHO NEEDS A JUMP START TO GET IN THE GAME AND START LIVING THE LOW LIFE? HOMEBOYS CLAIM THERE PROUD OF WHAT THEY DID BUT WON'T PASS IT DOWN. HONESTLY, WHY NOT BE PROUD YOU BUILT WHAT YOU DID AND BE PROUD TO PASS IT DOWN SO SOMEONE ELSE CAN ENJOY IT. IF YOU THINK ABOUT IT, IT WOULD BE NICE TO HAND SOMETHING DOWN AND WATCH AND HEAR ABOUT HOW HAPPY THAT PERSON IS SINCE YOU HELPED OUT. IF AN OG "LOWRIDER" DOESNT PASS DOWN A RIDE THEY WANNA GET RID OF THEN HOW WILL THE LOWRIDER LIFE LIVE ON FOREVER. WITHOUT HELP OF FELLOW OG LOWRIDERS LOWRIDING COULD SOON DISAPEAR IN THE FUTURE CAUSE IN REALITY THE FIRST LOWRIDER WILL PASS AND TO KEEP LOWRIDING GOING THERE WILL HAVE TO BE A NEW LOWRIDER TO STEP IN AND LIVE IT. I JUST HAD TO SPEAK MY MIND CAUSE I SEE ALOT OF THIS BULLSHIT GOING ON WEATHER ITS SOMEONE LOOKING TO BUY A LOWRIDER OR SOMEONE TRYING TO DO A TRADE FOR A LEVEL HIGHER LOWRIDER. TELL ME WHAT YOU GUYS THINK, DOES WHAT IM SAYING MAKE SENCE? IVE MADE COMMENTS ON PEOPLEES POST THAT HAVE NO HOPE FROM ANYONE AND EVERY TIME I SPEAK MY MIND EVERY PERSON THAT SEE'S IT STATES ITS "REAL TALK"~ I MYSELF KNOW ITS REAL TALK SO I AINT TRIPPING AND IT ALL MAKES SENCE!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

shyt wut dey do? umm i no lotta yall aint on da donk slang an shyt an get offended wen the word is used but have u all heard the there maybe laws soon preventing donks, ol skoolz, lowriders, wuteva!!! basically there will b laws stopping cars older than certain years wont be allowed on the road...i heard cali will feel it first but does anyone know if this is true? i've been hearing it since i brought my first caprice but damn decades later its actually becoming realality yadadamatalmbout
LiL Default
EnglishEspañol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

WE MAKE SHIT HAPPIN, POWER COATS/ COLORS WHEELS ! P.S. .just in case there is any question, on the shipping price? remember these extras
gas 3.40 a gal..tape to tape the boxies , double boxies , ink for my printer, paper,handling, standing in line...
pay to; KEITH PINA P.O BOX 1284 GUASTI,CA 91743-9000) OR PAYPAL AT [email protected]. THE BEST WAY TO REACH ME! 909-609 9813


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 14 2010, 11:24 PM~16614462
> *IVE NOTICED A SHIT LOAD OF PEOPLE THAT TALK SHIT ON SOMEONE ELSE BECAUSE THERE NOT RICH AND CAN'T AFFORD THE BEST CAR. IT SEEMS THAT EVERY MOTHER FUCKER AROUND IS ALL ABOUT HOW MUCH MONEY THEY CAN GET FOR SOMETHING, AS A MATTER OF FACT IT SEEMS THAT SPENT MONEY IS WHATS ITS ALL ABOUT!! I DON'T KNOW IF BEING A "LOWRIDER" IS ABOUT MONEY OR PRIDE, CULTURE, RESPECT & DEDICATION :dunno: . THE WAY I SEE IT IS COOL YOU SPEND MONEY ON YOUR RIDE AND IF YOU SELL YOUR RIDE YOU WANT YOUR MONEY BACK, BUT IN REALITY KNOW ONE EVER GETS BACK THE MONEY THEY PUT IN SOMETHING BACK OR NOT EVEN CLOSE. LOWRIDING SHOULD BE ABOUT HELPING TO KEEP IT ALIVE AND HELP THE UPCOMING LOWRIDERS WEATHER THEYRE YOUNG OR OLD. I WOULD THINK A REAL "LOWRIDER" WOULD WANT TO HELP KEEP THE LOWRIDER LIFE ALIVE TO HAVE LOWRIDER ALWAYS AROUND, BUT YET WE HAVE PEOPLE COMPLAINING THAT THEY PUT SO MUCH MONEY IN THERE RIDE AND WHEN IT COMES TO GETTING RID OF IT THEY GET OFFERS BUT THEY DON'T TAKE CAUSE GOD FORBID THEM LOOSING MONEY, I MEAN IF YOU PUT THAT MUCH MONEY IN A RIDE TO WHERE YOU DONT WANNA LOOSE IT THEN WHY BUILD IT AND THEN TRY TO SELL IT DOWN THE ROAD  . IM MY EYES A REAL LOWRIDER THATS BEEN DOING THERE THING FOR A FEW YEARS SHOULD BE WILLING TO HELP OUT UPCOMING LOWRIDERS, IM NOT SAYING TO LITERALLY GIVE YOUR CAR AWAY BUT LET IT GO FOR A GOOD CAUSE BY KNOWING YOUR HELPING SOMEONE OUT. NOW I KNOE ALOT OF PEOPLE FOR SOME REASON ARE ALL FOR THEM SELVES AND ARE NOT WILLING TO HELP ANYONE OUT, IN THE BIGGEST OR LITTLEST WAY, I MEAN IF YOUR A REAL "LOWRIDER" WOULDNT YOU WANT TO PASS WHAT YOU DID ALONG TO SOMEONE WHO NEEDS A JUMP START TO GET IN THE GAME AND START LIVING THE LOW LIFE? HOMEBOYS CLAIM THERE PROUD OF WHAT THEY DID BUT WON'T PASS IT DOWN. HONESTLY, WHY NOT BE PROUD YOU BUILT WHAT YOU DID AND BE PROUD TO PASS IT DOWN SO SOMEONE ELSE CAN ENJOY IT. IF YOU THINK ABOUT IT, IT WOULD BE NICE TO HAND SOMETHING DOWN AND WATCH AND HEAR ABOUT HOW HAPPY THAT PERSON IS SINCE YOU HELPED OUT. IF AN OG "LOWRIDER" DOESNT PASS DOWN A RIDE THEY WANNA GET RID OF THEN HOW WILL THE LOWRIDER LIFE LIVE ON FOREVER. WITHOUT HELP OF FELLOW OG LOWRIDERS LOWRIDING COULD SOON DISAPEAR IN THE FUTURE CAUSE IN REALITY THE FIRST LOWRIDER WILL PASS AND TO KEEP LOWRIDING GOING THERE WILL HAVE TO BE A NEW LOWRIDER TO STEP IN AND LIVE IT. I JUST HAD TO SPEAK MY MIND CAUSE I SEE ALOT OF THIS BULLSHIT GOING ON WEATHER ITS SOMEONE LOOKING TO BUY A LOWRIDER OR SOMEONE TRYING TO DO A TRADE FOR A LEVEL HIGHER LOWRIDER. TELL ME WHAT YOU GUYS THINK, DOES WHAT IM SAYING MAKE SENCE? IVE MADE COMMENTS ON PEOPLEES POST THAT HAVE NO HOPE FROM ANYONE AND EVERY TIME I SPEAK MY MIND EVERY PERSON THAT SEE'S IT STATES ITS "REAL TALK"~ I MYSELF KNOW ITS REAL TALK SO I AINT TRIPPING AND IT ALL MAKES SENCE!!!
> *


tooooo looonng


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 14 2010, 10:24 PM~16614462
> *IVE NOTICED A SHIT LOAD OF PEOPLE THAT TALK SHIT ON SOMEONE ELSE BECAUSE THERE NOT RICH AND CAN'T AFFORD THE BEST CAR. IT SEEMS THAT EVERY MOTHER FUCKER AROUND IS ALL ABOUT HOW MUCH MONEY THEY CAN GET FOR SOMETHING, AS A MATTER OF FACT IT SEEMS THAT SPENT MONEY IS WHATS ITS ALL ABOUT!! I DON'T KNOW IF BEING A "LOWRIDER" IS ABOUT MONEY OR PRIDE, CULTURE, RESPECT & DEDICATION :dunno: . THE WAY I SEE IT IS COOL YOU SPEND MONEY ON YOUR RIDE AND IF YOU SELL YOUR RIDE YOU WANT YOUR MONEY BACK, BUT IN REALITY KNOW ONE EVER GETS BACK THE MONEY THEY PUT IN SOMETHING BACK OR NOT EVEN CLOSE. LOWRIDING SHOULD BE ABOUT HELPING TO KEEP IT ALIVE AND HELP THE UPCOMING LOWRIDERS WEATHER THEYRE YOUNG OR OLD. I WOULD THINK A REAL "LOWRIDER" WOULD WANT TO HELP KEEP THE LOWRIDER LIFE ALIVE TO HAVE LOWRIDER ALWAYS AROUND, BUT YET WE HAVE PEOPLE COMPLAINING THAT THEY PUT SO MUCH MONEY IN THERE RIDE AND WHEN IT COMES TO GETTING RID OF IT THEY GET OFFERS BUT THEY DON'T TAKE CAUSE GOD FORBID THEM LOOSING MONEY, I MEAN IF YOU PUT THAT MUCH MONEY IN A RIDE TO WHERE YOU DONT WANNA LOOSE IT THEN WHY BUILD IT AND THEN TRY TO SELL IT DOWN THE ROAD  . IM MY EYES A REAL LOWRIDER THATS BEEN DOING THERE THING FOR A FEW YEARS SHOULD BE WILLING TO HELP OUT UPCOMING LOWRIDERS, IM NOT SAYING TO LITERALLY GIVE YOUR CAR AWAY BUT LET IT GO FOR A GOOD CAUSE BY KNOWING YOUR HELPING SOMEONE OUT. NOW I KNOE ALOT OF PEOPLE FOR SOME REASON ARE ALL FOR THEM SELVES AND ARE NOT WILLING TO HELP ANYONE OUT, IN THE BIGGEST OR LITTLEST WAY, I MEAN IF YOUR A REAL "LOWRIDER" WOULDNT YOU WANT TO PASS WHAT YOU DID ALONG TO SOMEONE WHO NEEDS A JUMP START TO GET IN THE GAME AND START LIVING THE LOW LIFE? HOMEBOYS CLAIM THERE PROUD OF WHAT THEY DID BUT WON'T PASS IT DOWN. HONESTLY, WHY NOT BE PROUD YOU BUILT WHAT YOU DID AND BE PROUD TO PASS IT DOWN SO SOMEONE ELSE CAN ENJOY IT. IF YOU THINK ABOUT IT, IT WOULD BE NICE TO HAND SOMETHING DOWN AND WATCH AND HEAR ABOUT HOW HAPPY THAT PERSON IS SINCE YOU HELPED OUT. IF AN OG "LOWRIDER" DOESNT PASS DOWN A RIDE THEY WANNA GET RID OF THEN HOW WILL THE LOWRIDER LIFE LIVE ON FOREVER. WITHOUT HELP OF FELLOW OG LOWRIDERS LOWRIDING COULD SOON DISAPEAR IN THE FUTURE CAUSE IN REALITY THE FIRST LOWRIDER WILL PASS AND TO KEEP LOWRIDING GOING THERE WILL HAVE TO BE A NEW LOWRIDER TO STEP IN AND LIVE IT. I JUST HAD TO SPEAK MY MIND CAUSE I SEE ALOT OF THIS BULLSHIT GOING ON WEATHER ITS SOMEONE LOOKING TO BUY A LOWRIDER OR SOMEONE TRYING TO DO A TRADE FOR A LEVEL HIGHER LOWRIDER. TELL ME WHAT YOU GUYS THINK, DOES WHAT IM SAYING MAKE SENCE? IVE MADE COMMENTS ON PEOPLEES POST THAT HAVE NO HOPE FROM ANYONE AND EVERY TIME I SPEAK MY MIND EVERY PERSON THAT SEE'S IT STATES ITS "REAL TALK"~ I MYSELF KNOW ITS REAL TALK SO I AINT TRIPPING AND IT ALL MAKES SENCE!!!
> *


did you start your period today? so we should all spend 10gs to build a car and sell it for 5gs just to help someone out? no one helps me out


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

does anyone know how i can take the gold plating off of my handle bars so its chrome again


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Feb 21 2010, 08:30 AM~16676718
> *does anyone know how i can take the gold plating off of my handle bars so its chrome again
> *


*you may need to have a plating shop strip it off*


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 21 2010, 07:40 AM~16676729
> *you may need to have a plating shop strip it off
> *


and that will probably be just as much a buyin a new set 
but thanks for the info


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

does anyone know how my skirts and fenders will come out if i use a thick peice of sheet metal. its about as thick as a dime


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

should be ok if you do it right but why are you useing so thick


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 28 2010, 02:14 PM~17907725
> *does anyone know how my skirts and fenders will come out if i use a thick peice of sheet metal. its about as thick as a dime
> *


strong :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 28 2010, 02:17 PM~17907760
> *should be ok if you do it right but why are you useing so thick
> *


its just what i have laying around. its form a lod computer housing


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 28 2010, 02:18 PM~17907771
> *strong  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

oh lol


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

but it sould be fine though?

i know everyone else is using 16 gauge


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah it be fine just be carefull when welding to fenders to much will burn them they are thin


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 28 2010, 02:24 PM~17907828
> *yeah it be fine just be carefull when welding to fenders to much will burn them they are thin
> *


all right. 

ill probably try to jb weld them


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol cool good luck post pics 


i got a ? about gold plating i got this spring and its china gold and it be gold plated over it or do it have to be chromed the plated ???


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 28 2010, 02:29 PM~17907873
> *lol cool good luck post pics
> i got a ? about gold plating i got this spring and its china gold and it be gold plated over it or do it have to be chromed the plated ???
> *


your asking the wrong guy. if your asking me :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

any one that gots the right awnser


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

HOW DO I PREVENT THE PAINT ON THE REAR OF MY FRAME WERE THE BAK RIM GOES FRM FUCKING UP WHEN I TIGHTEN UP THE RIM??????


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

try a pc of fabric cut like a washer put the fabric then a washer then the bolt ??? thats what we do most of the time


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

like leather /\


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 28 2010, 04:41 PM~17909539
> *like leather /\
> *


COOL


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

man its hot out here 103 no wind


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 28 2010, 05:13 PM~17909873
> *man its hot out here 103 no wind
> *


ITS 108 HERE IN PALM SPRINGS W/NO WIND


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 28 2010, 07:13 PM~17909873
> *man its hot out here 103 no wind
> *


damn it has been in the 90's here :wow:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> lol cool good luck post pics
> i got a ? about gold plating i got this spring and its china gold and it be gold plated over it or do it have to be chromed the plated ???
> [/quote
> 
> lol... they strip the old china gold off then redip .... if u want chrome they strip it as well an have it copper plated. then nickle plated then chrome ... nickle plating what makes the chrome stick to the object


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 28 2010, 05:18 PM~17909916
> *ITS 108 HERE IN PALM SPRINGS W/NO WIND
> *


111 IN AVONDALE NO WIND


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> > lol cool good luck post pics
> > i got a ? about gold plating i got this spring and its china gold and it be gold plated over it or do it have to be chromed the plated ???
> > [/quote
> >
> ...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 28 2010, 05:35 PM~17910101
> *great thanks what it cost ??? can you get it gone ??
> *


not sure on prices shouldnt be much ..... yeah i can get it done ......


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 28 2010, 05:40 PM~17910159
> *not sure on prices shouldnt be much ..... yeah i can get it done ......
> *


let me know $$ if you whouldnt mind getting it done for me :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

82 no wind and sunny ass fuck! :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 28 2010, 05:44 PM~17910204
> *82 no wind and sunny ass fuck! :cheesy:
> *


whooohooo
howed the boxing &shippin go?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 28 2010, 05:42 PM~17910173
> *let me know $$ if you whouldnt mind getting it done for me  :biggrin:
> *


sure no problem  i got to take sum more stuff to the platter so yeah i can have it done how soon you need it?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

the sooned the better but i can wait i got chrome ones i can use

still got my number call me


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 28 2010, 05:47 PM~17910236
> *the sooned the better but i can wait i got chrome ones i can use
> *


cool i will get on it asap  u planning on plating the forks. n sissy bar chrome or gold


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

give me a call


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 28 2010, 05:38 PM~17909496
> *HOW DO I PREVENT THE PAINT ON THE REAR OF MY FRAME WERE THE BAK RIM GOES FRM FUCKING UP WHEN I TIGHTEN UP THE RIM??????
> *


try a rubber washer then a normal one


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

i got a question its kinda a stupid question but fuck it

i painted my bike frame emerald green and i wanna buy sum flakes and ima get sum clear coat so i can get them flakes on the frame but i wanna know what color flakes would look good on it either sum emerald green flakes or silver flakes or gold???


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 29 2010, 01:28 PM~17917461
> *i got a question its kinda a stupid question but fuck it
> 
> i painted my bike frame emerald green and i wanna buy sum flakes and ima get sum clear coat so i can get them flakes on the frame but i wanna know what color flakes would look good on it either sum emerald green flakes or silver flakes or gold???
> *


what color are your parts chrome or gold?


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 29 2010, 12:38 PM~17917554
> *what color are your parts chrome or gold?
> *


both heres a pik of how the bike looks rite now u cant tell but the support bars are chrome and the kont. kit that uma put on it is chrome also


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 29 2010, 01:42 PM~17917601
> *both heres a pik of how the bike looks rite now u cant tell but the support bars are chrome and the kont. kit that uma put on it is chrome also
> *


so do both then


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 29 2010, 12:46 PM~17917651
> *so do both then
> *


orale ill prabaly do that then


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 29 2010, 01:48 PM~17917674
> *orale ill prabaly do that then
> *


and maybe throw on a gold sproket


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 29 2010, 01:42 PM~17917601
> *both heres a pik of how the bike looks rite now u cant tell but the support bars are chrome and the kont. kit that uma put on it is chrome also
> 
> 
> ...


do some really really small gold flake that would make it look nice


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 29 2010, 01:02 PM~17917789
> *do some really really small gold flake that would make it look nice
> *


orale ill prabaly then do sum micro gold flake and standard silver flake and maybe throw in sum darker green flake in it idk yet tho bout the green


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 29 2010, 02:19 PM~17917962
> *orale ill prabaly then do sum micro gold flake and standard silver flake and maybe throw in sum darker green flake in it idk yet tho bout the green
> *


no dont use chrome flake its gonna stick out like a sore thumb. i say really small gold because its more like a pearl.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 29 2010, 01:28 PM~17918036
> *no dont use chrome flake its gonna stick out like a sore thumb. i say really small gold because its more like a pearl.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 29 2010, 02:28 PM~17918036
> *no dont use chrome flake its gonna stick out like a sore thumb. i say really small gold because its more like a pearl.
> *


if i was you i would listen to him he knows what hes talking about


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 29 2010, 01:31 PM~17918077
> *if i was you i would listen to him he knows what hes talking about
> *


orale ill use sum gold micro flakes thx for the help i woulda just fucked ma shit up lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 29 2010, 02:38 PM~17918145
> *orale ill use sum gold micro flakes thx for the help i woulda just fucked ma shit up lol
> *


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 29 2010, 01:53 PM~17918281
> *
> *


i also got another question i wanna get the frame pin striped but do i put the flakes on first or get the pin striping done and then add the flakes??


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 29 2010, 01:28 PM~17917461
> *i got a question its kinda a stupid question but fuck it
> 
> i painted my bike frame emerald green and i wanna buy sum flakes and ima get sum clear coat so i can get them flakes on the frame but i wanna know what color flakes would look good on it either sum emerald green flakes or silver flakes or gold???
> *


Here's a pic of my daughters chainguard I had her bike painted with gold and green flakes and this is what it came out like.looks good to me.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 29 2010, 02:56 PM~17918313
> *i also got another question i wanna get the frame pin striped but do i put the flakes on first or get the pin striping done and then add the flakes??
> *


Pinstripe it after you are all done da flake will cover the striping.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jun 29 2010, 05:37 PM~17919715
> *Here's a pic of my daughters chainguard I had her bike painted with gold and green flakes and this is what it came out like.looks good to me.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: that's fucking badass!!!!!


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 29 2010, 08:39 PM~17921315
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  that's fucking badass!!!!!
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jun 29 2010, 04:37 PM~17919715
> *Here's a pic of my daughters chainguard I had her bike painted with gold and green flakes and this is what it came out like.looks good to me.
> 
> 
> ...


damn that shit look nice


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 29 2010, 07:31 PM~17921221
> *Pinstripe it after you are all done da flake will cover the striping.
> *


koo thx for the help


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 29 2010, 12:51 PM~17917692
> *and maybe throw on a gold sproket
> *


i got a gold twisted crank that ima put on it and umma get a custom sprocket made for it soon


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jul 7 2010, 03:45 PM~17984617
> *i got a gold twisted crank that ima put on it and umma get a custom sprocket made for it soon
> *


that will look good 

what are you going to get on it ?


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 7 2010, 02:55 PM~17984697
> *that will look good
> 
> what are you going to get on it ?
> *


i wanna get the bikes name on it wit sum bud leafs on it i made i design of it i just gota get the feria umma start working hopfully tomorrow so ill get it made soon


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

how much does a 20" full fiberglass fender go for? its the rear one.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

what do you guys use to keep the forks from hitting the frame and messing up the paint ???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 15 2010, 03:52 PM~18055480
> *what do you guys use to keep the forks from hitting the frame and messing up the paint ???
> *


bandanas :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 15 2010, 02:59 PM~18055549
> *bandanas  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


be sure to wrap the chain guard in this when you send it :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

any one what a chromer whould charge to chrome a seat pan???


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 15 2010, 02:59 PM~18055549
> *bandanas  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


gotta get me two of these next flea market you go to let me know price


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 15 2010, 02:52 PM~18055480
> *what do you guys use to keep the forks from hitting the frame and messing up the paint ???
> *


Custom forks.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah ugh


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 24 2010, 04:05 PM~18131834
> *yeah ugh
> *


just go to www.customfork.com.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

why you messing with me lol you get my pm???give me a cal


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 24 2010, 04:01 PM~18131814
> *any one  what a chromer whould charge to chrome a seat pan???
> *


????


----------



## TUM TUM (Sep 2, 2007)

How do you take off the hand grips?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hair spray or compressed air


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I use wd40 to lube it up and then twist the grip until it slides off. 


NO ****


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TUM TUM_@Aug 1 2010, 06:47 PM~18201227
> *How do you take off the hand grips?
> *


If da handle bars ar off da bike I use hot water, if on da bike I use wd40, and if those plastic (non schwinn) grips I use a razor blade and cut right down da middle


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

My White Walls turned Yellow does anybody know Ways To Clean White Walls and Make them White Again?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

how do you rotate the air in bike tires?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 26 2010, 07:03 AM~18410044
> *how do you rotate the air in bike tires?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Aug 26 2010, 03:37 AM~18409532
> *My White Walls turned Yellow does anybody know Ways To Clean White Walls and Make them White Again?
> *


Steel wool and Wesleys Bleach White!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

good topic.


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 26 2010, 07:13 AM~18410335
> *Steel wool and Wesleys Bleach White!
> *


coarse or fine steel wool


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sos pad with water and wesleys


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 26 2010, 05:59 PM~18415087
> *sos pad
> *


need to buy some of those im all out ...thanks peoples


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

what size of rim do i need for a continental kit for a 20" is it 12" or 16"?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Aug 26 2010, 01:37 AM~18409532
> *My White Walls turned Yellow does anybody know Ways To Clean White Walls and Make them White Again?
> *


scrubbing bubbles bathroom cleaner and an old sock... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Aug 26 2010, 10:59 PM~18417918
> *what size of rim do i need for a continental kit for a 20" is it 12" or 16"?
> *


i usually see 16" rims being used for conti kits..


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 27 2010, 01:18 AM~18418314
> *i usually see 16" rims being used for conti kits..
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

quote=schwinn1966,Aug 20 2010, 10:31 PM~18367014]here is a link to take it off. there is also a special tool that works great but it cost around $40

http://www.bunchobikes.com/repair2.htm

:biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

from lowrider mag 
ORIGINAL: Completely original or restored bicycle with no modifications.

STREET CUSTOM: A bicycle with no frame modification. (This includes store-bought bikes with no
bondo or modifications on frame.)

MILD CUSTOM: A bicycle with one major modification or less on the frame, custom upholstery,
custom paint, aftermarket parts and a few custom parts. (Custom handlebars, forks, pedals, etc.)

SEMI CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with two (2) major modifications on the frame and custom
upholstery, etc.

FULL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least three (3) major modifications on the frame and custom
upholstery, custom paint, etc.

RADICAL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least five (5) modifications on the frame with custom
upholstery, custom paint and handcrafted custom parts.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

does any one have them dub or triple mini twisted fork suport bars??? i nee the messurement from axle hole to crown hole thanks


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 22 2010, 06:56 PM~18634773
> *does any one have them dub or triple mini twisted fork suport bars??? i  nee the messurement from axle hole to crown hole  thanks
> *


all support bars are the same for 20" forks


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yes but am unsure on what bend they are


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 22 2010, 10:54 PM~18636890
> *yes but am unsure on what bend they are
> *


the upper fork bars??? they arent bent lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

no i know that but the lower ones are and there are a few diffrent bends out that chould change the size of the uppers 

ill go pull number to see how far the holes are and post if some one has the dub or triple twist upper please let me know how long they are thank you


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i have 17inch from the crown hole to the axle hole


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

thay do come different length but u dont have twisted ones


----------



## travisty (Sep 11, 2010)

What options are there out there for cutting 16 gauge sheet metal for body work? other than a plasma cutter. thanks


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

wear can i get a Paintball co2 tank REGULATOR


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by travisty_@Sep 28 2010, 12:04 AM~18678094
> *What options are there out there for cutting 16 gauge sheet metal for body work? other than a plasma cutter.  thanks
> *


a grinder with a cutting disc or a jig saw or a sawzall(reciprocating saw)


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 28 2010, 08:27 PM~18685494
> *wear can i get a Paintball co2 tank REGULATOR
> *


ebay or any paintball pro-shop, or field


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 22 2010, 08:37 PM~18637564
> *thay do come different length  but u dont have twisted ones
> 
> 
> ...


arnt the longer ones for the 20 inch straight forks n the shorter ones for the 20 inch bent forks??


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

no theres a few diffrent bends to bent forks 
theres the 
classic almost straight
bent less then 90deg
90deg. bend


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

heres for the cats that want music and dont want a trike or haul a trailer


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

I wanna build a 16 in mini beach cruiser...
Any one got pics of em??
uffin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

*does anyone know if 26" motorcycle tires will fit on 26" bicycle rims? they are both 3" wide but it dont give me radius info. just wondering, thanks guys!*


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Sep 29 2010, 03:22 PM~18694137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## travisty (Sep 11, 2010)

Where can I buy the caps/cups and ring of bearing that go on the front fork area for the handlebars? What is the proper name for that part?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by travisty_@Oct 9 2010, 11:15 AM~18772241
> *Where can I buy the caps/cups and ring of bearing that go on the front fork area for the handlebars? What is the proper name for that part?
> *


Go to any bike store and ask for the front headset and make sure u measure the inside of the headtube cause they always ask.


----------



## travisty (Sep 11, 2010)

Whats the best way to get the paint off an old clipped pitted and very slightly rusted frame? 

I have access to a hang held grinder so any suggestions for what kind/gauge of grinding pad is also an option.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by travisty_@Oct 11 2010, 05:24 PM~18785464
> *Whats the best way to get the paint off an old clipped pitted and very slightly rusted frame?
> 
> I have access to a hang held grinder so any suggestions for what kind/gauge of grinding pad is also an option.
> *


just use paint thinner


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Oct 11 2010, 04:51 PM~18785609
> *just use paint thinner
> *


half hour with the stripping wheel


----------



## travisty (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks Esoteric... Thats what I was looking for.


----------



## travisty (Sep 11, 2010)

Does anyone out there have a tutorial on how to install the rear coaster break and sprocket? The one I bought came half installed.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

time to hit up a junkyard


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

Does any one know how much it would cost to powder coat some twisted spokes?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Oct 29 2010, 03:01 AM~18937780
> *Does any one know how much it would cost to powder coat some twisted spokes?
> *


well the powder itself is about $15 per pound + shop labour rates


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

I have a question...How can I attach my coaster rear wheel's brake clamp to the frame with the skirts covering most of that section of the frame?... :wow: any help would be greatly appreciated. :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

well you either cant or you have to make a hole for the strap to pass thru, or attache it to the sissybar


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 4 2010, 06:17 AM~18982372
> *well you either cant or you have to make a hole for the strap to pass thru, or attache it to the sissybar
> *


thanks man, Im more than likely gonna use that sissybar option :biggrin: dont wanna put a hole through it :happysad:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

WHATS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN HANDLE BARS ON A 16" & 20"


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Nov 11 2010, 11:32 PM~19048781
> *WHATS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN HANDLE BARS ON A 16" & 20"
> *


i think the ape hangers for a 16 inch are 13 inches n for a 20 inch are 15 inches kux if u put them 15 flat twisted ones on a 16 inch bike they look all big n shit


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

What class is this frame?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

probably full custom


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jan 2 2011, 11:59 PM~19488127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any one else ?? is this a full custom


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> Any one else ?? is this a full custom
> 
> anything with three or four major modifications on the frame is a full


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Oct 29 2010, 12:01 AM~18937780
> *Does any one know how much it would cost to powder coat some twisted spokes?
> *


i do powder coat my boys trike is powder coated


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jan 2 2011, 11:59 PM~19488127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gaby : full custom 3+ mods to the frame plus custom paint, cause we all know you're not gonna paint it the original color and ofcourse you're gonna do the custom seat and whatnot ....


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Does anyone on here do chroming? i jus need sum schwinn handlebars chromed :happysad:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 7 2010, 10:16 AM~18759508
> *does anyone know if 26" motorcycle tires will fit on 26" bicycle rims? they are both 3" wide but it dont give me radius info. just wondering, thanks guys!
> *


 I don't think so because the inner lip of the tire that seats to the rim is alot larger than the bicycle tire lip and wouldn't fit on a small bicycle rim


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Jan 10 2011, 09:32 PM~19560190
> *Does anyone on here do chroming? i jus need sum schwinn handlebars chromed  :happysad:
> *


I use a&r plating out of chicago buddy, they have like a two week turnaround for triple show chrome plating. 
They are not overpriced like alot of platers are nowadays. 
if you want to check them out 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...3986&hl=plating


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 10 2011, 07:07 PM~19560686
> *I use a&r plating out of chicago buddy, they have like a two week turnaround for triple show chrome plating.
> They are not overpriced like alot of platers are nowadays.
> if you want to check them out
> ...


thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Jan 10 2011, 10:11 PM~19560743
> *thanks bro  :thumbsup:
> *


no doubt, and good luck


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

can someone tell me what this is. all i know is its a boys Schwinn i dont have a serial number for it right now. and maybe what it could be worth. thanks 











it kinda looks like it could be a 24" but i cant really tell.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 15 2011, 06:44 PM~19607572
> *can someone tell me what this is. all i know is its a boys Schwinn i dont have a serial number for it right now. and maybe what it could be worth. thanks
> 
> 
> ...


That's just a regular 20" Schwinn. It's not a sting ray or a krate.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 15 2011, 07:50 PM~19607602
> *That's just a regular 20" Schwinn. It's not a sting ray or a krate.
> *


so would it be worth getting?


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 15 2011, 06:59 PM~19607659
> *so would it be worth getting?
> *


depends on the price and what you have planned for it


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 15 2011, 08:39 PM~19607923
> *depends on the price  and what you have planned for it
> *


40 bucks and i dont know yet. ill probably just let it set around till i have some more money to put into it. i have wayyy to many projects to do it right now :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 15 2011, 07:44 PM~19607572
> *can someone tell me what this is. all i know is its a boys Schwinn i dont have a serial number for it right now. and maybe what it could be worth. thanks
> 
> 
> ...


its a 20" jr frame for sure. i would grab it for 45 bucks. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 15 2011, 07:44 PM~19607572
> *can someone tell me what this is. all i know is its a boys Schwinn i dont have a serial number for it right now. and maybe what it could be worth. thanks
> 
> 
> ...




its a stingray II. its probably gonna have the logo on the top of the backbone. Late 70's to early 80's. basically the same frame as a stingray jr. I have 2 of them. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 16 2011, 12:18 PM~19611764
> *its a stingray II.  its probably gonna have the logo on the top of the backbone.  Late 70's to early 80's.    basically the same frame as a stingray jr.  I have 2 of them. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 16 2011, 12:46 PM~19611896
> *
> *


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$ (Jun 28, 2010)

anybody know where 2 get plaques made?



and what class is this frame?


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Jan 16 2011, 01:25 PM~19612399
> *anybody know where 2 get plaques made?
> and what class is this frame?
> 
> ...


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@Jan 10 2011, 06:10 PM~19559299
> *i do powder coat my boys trike is powder coated
> 
> 
> ...


powder coat Question. If i were to powder coat my twisted spokes would i have trouble getting them through the hub due to the thickness of the coat?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

posssibly yes


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 16 2011, 03:09 PM~19612997
> *posssibly yes
> *


 :tears:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jan 16 2011, 05:06 PM~19612984
> *powder coat Question. If i were to powder coat my twisted spokes would i have trouble getting them through the hub due to the thickness of the coat?
> *


it will be hard and a real pain but you can mask them off also


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 16 2011, 03:15 PM~19613020
> *it will be hard and a real pain but you can mask them off also
> *


thats what i'll probably do, Thanks


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jan 16 2011, 03:06 PM~19612984
> *powder coat Question. If i were to powder coat my twisted spokes would i have trouble getting them through the hub due to the thickness of the coat?
> *


depends on the sprayer i did every other spoke on my boy trike


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@Jan 16 2011, 04:49 PM~19613520
> *depends on the sprayer i did every other spoke on my boy trike
> *


well if you can color match some House Of Color organic green Pm me


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

If i were to put a 16in sprocket on a 20in Would a chain for a 16in fit, or would i have to break the 20in chain


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

how do you post up videos ?


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

aye homies does any one have any tips on how to do a diamond tank on a regular frame? and pics too


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jan 25 2011, 11:39 PM~19698197
> *If i were to put a 16in sprocket on a 20in Would a chain for a 16in fit, or would i have to break the 20in chain
> *


if they have the same size sproket you wont have to take much off, count the teeth and if the same # on both that means they are the same size, then the actuall frame is maybe a bit shorter so yes you will have to break a chain


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Jan 26 2011, 09:31 AM~19701107
> *aye homies does any one have any tips on how to do a diamond tank on a regular frame? and pics too
> *


make a frame out of small round bar then weldd the sheet metal to it...

http://s743.photobucket.com/albums/xx72/JC...20Inch%20frame/


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jan 25 2011, 08:29 PM~19698084
> *well if you can color match some House Of Color organic green Pm me
> *


ill post pics when done with my daughters rims


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 26 2011, 04:44 PM~19705462
> *make a frame out of small round bar then weldd the sheet metal to it...
> 
> http://s743.photobucket.com/albums/xx72/JC...20Inch%20frame/
> *


ooh thanks homie.


----------



## big al 909 (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok I have a question :wave: If you have no mods to your frame but you put a little pinstriping, engrave your fenders, crank and head light. Are you still street?


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

What class would you say my bike is? Just wana know?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Jan 27 2011, 02:15 AM~19709846
> *Ok I have a question :wave: If you have no mods to your frame but you put a little pinstriping, engrave your fenders, crank and head light. Are you still street?
> *


yes


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 27 2011, 12:53 AM~19710450
> *What class would you say my bike is? Just wana know?
> 
> 
> ...


nice...  i say its a full...not sure


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 27 2011, 03:53 PM~19715192
> *yes
> *


x2...


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Jan 26 2011, 06:31 AM~19701107
> *aye homies does any one have any tips on how to do a diamond tank on a regular frame? and pics too
> *


i heard dat a regular tank 1st,den add sumthing to it so wen u turn da regular tank into a diamond thank it could be stronger...ask Jussdezz,he was telling me wut i tried to tell u,but i dont remember exactly wut he said...


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks, now I know next time I go to a show.


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 27 2011, 06:04 PM~19716175
> *Thanks, now I know next time I go to a show.
> *


 ur welcom...it goes by points...i think dis would be your bike:
1=tank,
1=skirts,
1=custom downbar,
1/2=molded fender,
1/2=cut-off seatpost
...im not sure,i havent shown my bike for a cool-minute


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 27 2011, 12:53 AM~19710450
> *What class would you say my bike is? Just wana know?
> 
> 
> ...



FULL.


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

The mods on that frame are molded back fender , cut three down bar, tank rear skirs, tilted seat post cut the seat post out, made the frame 1/2 thicker on each side and dreamcatcher in middle of frame. Those are the top mods on the frame.


----------



## big al 909 (Feb 20, 2010)

I found this to be helpful, It's off th Lowrider site. :biggrin: 

2011 Lowrider Bicycle Exhibitor Rules

A.	GENERAL

1.	REGISTRATION: All entries must be registered at the show office by starting time. Starting time will be posted at the registration table. Registration card must be on the bicycle and visible to the judges. It is the entrant's responsibility to ensure that the registration card is visible and properly completed within two (2) hours of registration. Judges, in their sole and absolute discretion, reserve the right to disqualify entry if registration card is not visible or properly completed within such time period. There may be a five (5) point deduction from a bikes total score for an incomplete or missing judging card, cards must include the full name of the entrant (nick names are not permitted). All winners will be required to present a Social Security Card (or the Social Security Card of a parent or legal guardian in the event the winner is a minor) prior to receiving prize. Providing false or inaccurate information will be grounds for disqualification and or forfeiture of prize money. Entries must be ready to be judged two (2) hours after being assigned a space at the show. Entries with turntables or exceptionally intricate displays may be given more time, at the discretion of the judges. Bikes displayed in vendor booths are not eligible for competition.

2.	CLASSIFICATION: The judges will enter your bicycles classification. See Section C below. If a bicycle is placed in the wrong class, it is the entrant's responsibility to notify a member of the Lowrider Events Staff. Questions or clarification should be presented to the Lowrider Events show staff by 3 p.m. on day of show. All classification will be determined at judges’ sole and absolute discretion based on modifications. 

3.	OPERABILITY: Any bicycle or tricycle must be operable, meaning that the competing bicycle or tricycle must be able to (A) pedal its full circumference; (B) brake normally; © make a left and right turn. 

4.	INFORMATION SHEET: While not required, entrants are advised to provide judges with an information sheet or book listing modifications made on bicycle. 

5.	ACCESS TO BICYCLE: Judges must have access to bicycle for viewing purposes. 

7.	ACCESSORIES: Accessories are factory made or aftermarket parts.

9.	SCORES: All score sheets will be available through Lowrider Events office. Score sheets are available to entrant only.

10.	ALL EXHIBITION AND SAFETY RULES APPLY/DISQUALIFICATION: All entrants must adhere to the "Exhibition and Safety Rules" of the Show, which are incorporated by reference herein. Failure to comply with any Exhibition and Safety Rule, or any Bicycle Exhibitor Rule may be ground for disqualification, at the sole and absolute discretion of the judges. 


B.	CATEGORIES/CLASSIFICATIONS

1.	FOUR CATEGORIES: Bicycles and tricycles will be judged in these key areas:

FRAME: defined to cover all body modifications, paint, murals, striping, creativity and craftsmanship.

UPHOLSTERY: defined to cover all seat, detail, creativity and craftsmanship.

PARTS: defined to cover all part modifications, engraving, wheels, plating (chrome, gold, etc.) original
parts will also be awarded extra points due to the scarceness of parts.

ACCESSORIES: defined to cover use of mirrors, lights, etc., and any operable audio, operable
hydraulics, or equipment, display, overall detail and quality (Must be operable.) All operable
accessories must be mounted on Bike/Trike

2.	TYPE OF MODIFICATIONS. Classifications will depend upon the degree of modifications, as follows:

Minor Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: capping area behind seat, capping frame near crank,
removal of center pipe, 2 stage paint, bolt-on seat, etc. Two minor frame modifications equal one major
modification.

Major Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: tanks, replacing center pipe, welded or molded skirts,
custom paint (3 stage), custom upholstered seat, etc.

3.	DEFINITIONS: Following are the classes to be judged. The judges will classify and judge all entries on a per-event basis. All classes are subject to change. Bicycles and Trikes are classified by the number of frame modifications. 

ORIGINAL: Completely original or restored bicycle with no modifications.

STREET CUSTOM: A bicycle with no frame modification. (This includes store-bought bikes with no
bondo or modifications on frame.)

MILD CUSTOM: A bicycle with one major modification or less on the frame, custom upholstery,
custom paint, aftermarket parts and a few custom parts. (Custom handlebars, forks, pedals, etc.)

SEMI CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with two (2) major modifications on the frame and custom
upholstery, etc.

FULL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least three (3) major modifications on the frame and custom
upholstery, custom paint, etc.

RADICAL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least five (5) modifications on the frame with custom
upholstery, custom paint and handcrafted custom parts.

4.	Bicycle Classes 

12-inch 20-inch
(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes
Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)	
C.	JUDGING

1.	JUDGING BASED ON MODIFICATIONS. Every area will be judged on the extent of each modification. All modifications should be clearly visible or stated for evaluation.

2.	DURING JUDGING PROCESS: Lighting, electrical display enhancements and turntables may be turned off while judging. Steps or path should be provided when using mirrors. No points will be deducted for a judging path purposely left for after-hours judging.

3.	DISCREPANCIES: Must be settled after trophy presentation by bike owner only. No judging sheet will be changed or revised by anyone except the signing judge. No exhibitor is allowed on stage during or after trophy presentation except “Best of Show” winners. All score sheets will be available through Lowrider Events office. Score sheets are available to vehicle owner only. Entrants are not permitted to protest any decision of official/judges as their decisions are final and binding.

4.	POINT SYSTEM. Judging of entries will be made on a point system. The criterion and points available are as noted below: 

FRAME MODIFICATION 40
PAINT 25
CRAFTSMANSHIP/DETAIL 20
UPHOLSTERY 20
PLATING 20
MURALS 20
WHEELS/TIRES 20
ACCESSORIES 15
DISPLAY 15
CUSTOM PARTS 15
GRAPHICS 15
PINSTRIPING 15
ENGRAVING 10
TOTAL POSSIBLE POINTS 250


D.	AWARDS/PRIZES	

1.	For each category three trophies will be awarded 
2.	Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00
3.	Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00

(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.)

4.	The following Special Awards will also be offered:
Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)

Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications.


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Looking at them rules I would be in radical class??


----------



## big al 909 (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 27 2011, 07:01 PM~19716692
> *Looking at them rules I would be in radical class??
> *


That's why I refer to the rules, but sometimes they are so unclear. I'm trying to stay in street but don't know if I can have engraving with no mods to the frame.


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

I just built out the way I like it but them radical bike are nice. Didn't know I was going there.better step up my game then. I still want it to look clean tho.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 27 2011, 12:53 AM~19710450
> *What class would you say my bike is? Just wana know?
> 
> 
> ...


lol great minds think alike you wrapped hubcaps around mags :thumbsup: did that shit a few years ago then wallmart up and stops selling the fucking things :angry:


----------



## big al 909 (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 27 2011, 08:56 PM~19717905
> *I just built out the way I like it but them radical bike are nice. Didn't know I was going there.better step up my game then. I still want it to look clean tho.
> *


Your bike looks good bro.


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Haha! Only place that has them now is pep boys. Thanks tho.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 27 2011, 09:00 PM~19717956
> *Haha! Only place that has them now is pep boys. Thanks tho.
> *


yeah ive done a few conversions for some shops that were selling them for 110 assembled last set i made i modified some old saturn hubcaps into narrow hub reverse lace wheel.


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

How did you get them to stay on tho hard time with mine.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 27 2011, 09:06 PM~19718024
> *How did you get them to stay on tho hard time with mine.
> *


i bolted mine on with some silicone around the inside to keep them quiet and seal them to the wheel


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*DARKNESS*


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

So just silicon? What kind?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2011, 09:10 PM~19718076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


?? i dont see Sic713 anywhere in there


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 27 2011, 09:11 PM~19718095
> *So just silicon? What kind?
> *


i used any kind clear would be better in case it slipped out the side


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

All try that then, I tried wood glue, some plastic poxy and gorila glue. Just keeps coming off the rim.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 27 2011, 09:18 PM~19718175
> *All try that then, I tried wood glue, some plastic poxy and gorila glue. Just keeps coming off the rim.
> *


bolt them on


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

All try that too.


----------



## Smok1e420 (Oct 19, 2010)

Here are a couple of bikes I built for my boys... Still under construction....


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Those are some nice bikes!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 27 2011, 10:12 PM~19718099
> *?? i dont see Sic713 anywhere in there
> *


The bike is named Darkness. lownslow


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2011, 11:43 PM~19719709
> *The bike is named Darkness. lownslow
> *


needs black chrome


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 28 2011, 01:50 AM~19720064
> *needs black chrome
> *


Thats not a bad Idea. Upgrades comming are painting the wheels and some new accessories.


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$ (Jun 28, 2010)

what class would this one be with gold leafing?
http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/4!cid_117.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Looking at that rules that bike would be a semi or mild custom.


----------



## Smok1e420 (Oct 19, 2010)

thanks darren 505 ! uffin:


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Like the color on the bike.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Smok1e420_@Jan 27 2011, 09:43 PM~19718515
> *Here are a couple of bikes I built for my boys... Still under construction....
> 
> 
> ...


KINDA LIKE MINE.








:0 :0 :0


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

I should of keep my bike clean, and simple now that I have to be in radical class.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

almost all the way around the tire. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 28 2011, 11:23 AM~19722478
> *Thats not a bad Idea. Upgrades comming are painting the wheels and some new accessories.
> *


and skinny white walls


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

MY SMILE NOW CRY NEVER 2010 BIKE!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 02:07 PM~19723631
> *almost all the way around the tire.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What sre you going to do with those frames?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2011, 03:53 PM~19723958
> *What sre you going to do with those frames?
> *


make money hopefully :happysad: . the midgets stay wit me and da pixies are always for sale :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 03:02 PM~19724036
> *make money hopefully  :happysad: . the midgets stay wit me and da pixies are always for sale  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

anyone on here powdercoats?? i wanna do some nipples and spokes... LMK thanx..!


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

i do powder coatin hit me up im workn on some spokes 4 my lilgirls bike


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

anyone know the size of nipples for bike wheels? is it 12mm? thanx in advance


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*Question for anyone who can answer?????*

these fender reflectors were made for 26 inch fenders!
But will they fit flush on a 20 inch fender also or will it not fit right????

can anyone answer this with proof and not just guess???











thanks in advance for who ever helps


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

dont Clown Confusion have a bike with one on the rear???


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 17 2011, 09:44 PM~19896848
> *dont Clown Confusion have a bike with one on the rear???
> *


your right, yes. i know sa rollers has a different kind on the rear of his 12 inch also.

My main question is will it fit without modifying it grinding it down or anything like that 

I'm thinking of getting one but I know they were made for 26"ers want to make sure they fit 20"s


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 17 2011, 08:14 PM~19896508
> *Question for anyone who can answer?????
> 
> these fender reflectors were made for 26 inch fenders!
> ...


i had one on my bike, yes it fits.. still have it in one of the storage boxes.. i got no use for it if you want it.. its not metal though..


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Feb 17 2011, 08:45 PM~19897546
> *i had one on my bike, yes it fits.. still have it in one of the storage boxes.. i got no use for it if you want it..  its not metal though..
> *


how muchh if he duznt take it


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Feb 17 2011, 10:45 PM~19897546
> *i had one on my bike, yes it fits.. still have it in one of the storage boxes.. i got no use for it if you want it..  its not metal though..
> *


you are awesome bro thank you so much but, I just got one, lol. same as the speedo  

p.m. me bro what else you got hidden in the crates before i go and look for more stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

ok i have ran in to a little priblem i got a trike and have been think of doing some work to it and giveing it to my daugh to ride and maby show a little bit but i live in ga and thers is a lot of hills hear and if i do a lowrider bent fork i can not get the front brakes to work and on the trike it has no back brakes and i was think of doing a disc brakke kit in the front but have never seen one on a lowrider bike that worked any halp would be nice thanks


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 17 2011, 07:51 PM~19896923
> *your right, yes. i know sa rollers has a different kind on the rear of his 12 inch also.
> 
> My main question is will it fit without modifying it grinding it down or anything like that
> ...


yes it will fit all i did was screw it on


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 20 2011, 10:53 PM~19920660
> *ok i have ran in to a little priblem i got a trike and have been think of doing some work to it and giveing it to my daugh to ride and maby show a little bit but i live in ga and thers is a lot of hills hear and if i do a lowrider bent fork i can not get the front brakes to work and on the trike it has no back brakes and i was think of doing a disc brakke kit in the front but have never seen one on a lowrider bike that worked any halp would be nice thanks
> *


ok i found this has any one used this b4 ?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 20 2011, 10:53 PM~19920660
> *ok i have ran in to a little priblem i got a trike and have been think of doing some work to it and giveing it to my daugh to ride and maby show a little bit but i live in ga and thers is a lot of hills hear and if i do a lowrider bent fork i can not get the front brakes to work and on the trike it has no back brakes and i was think of doing a disc brakke kit in the front but have never seen one on a lowrider bike that worked any halp would be nice thanks
> *


you have shitty brakes its not that they suck, youre probably using some shitty 1.00 schwinn brake pads with a crappy adjustment.

get you some of these and set your damm brakes to within 3mm from the rim.
and dont lock them up with these on youll break your brake arms
http://www.danscomp.com/488014.php


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 23 2011, 08:00 AM~19939864
> *you have  shitty brakes its not that they suck, youre probably using some shitty 1.00  schwinn brake pads with a crappy adjustment.
> 
> get you some of these and set your damm brakes to within 3mm from the rim.
> ...



the problem was not it stopong it was how to mount the brakes on a 20" bent fork the bike has the og forks and the og braks on it now and works fine


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 23 2011, 11:56 AM~19941411
> *the problem was not it stopong it was how to mount the brakes  on a 20" bent fork the bike has the og forks and the og braks on it now and works fine
> *


you pretty much figured it out i wouldnt use a round tube tho


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 23 2011, 12:08 PM~19941469
> *you pretty much figured it out i wouldnt use a round tube tho
> *


i was think of doing 2 pieces of flat strap


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 23 2011, 12:41 PM~19941662
> *i was think of doing 2 pieces of flat strap
> *


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

you fuckers need to move up and start making your frames benders are cheap now no excuses 
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_7826_7826


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Jan 28 2011, 02:50 PM~19723948
> *MY SMILE NOW CRY NEVER 2010 BIKE!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GWHITE (Aug 18, 2007)

Does anyone know if a twisted continental kit can be modified to fit a 12" wheel and mount to a 16" frame? Also, I was thinking of making some training wheel brackets out of twisted fork bars- just wandering if someone has done it before?


----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

looking for some pics of 16in spare tire covers or how to make one.I tried to make one but the plastic I put over the tire melted from the resin.Would appreciate any input. There was a pic of one being made on here but I cant find it now. :biggrin:


----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

:happysad:


----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

:biggrin: bump :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

bee lites these nuts the old bulb sucked too much power and was hardly bright, picked a led bulb today shit fits just right in there with the cover on. they only sell them in red or blue. white fits but the notches dont work on the socket. 
the part number is LI-1156b


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 25 2011, 11:09 AM~20414589
> *bee lites these nuts the old bulb sucked too much power and was hardly bright, picked a led bulb today shit fits just right in there with the cover on. they only sell them in red or blue. white fits but the notches dont work on the socket.
> the part number is LI-1156b
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 25 2011, 09:09 AM~20414589
> *bee lites these nuts the old bulb sucked too much power and was hardly bright, picked a led bulb today shit fits just right in there with the cover on. they only sell them in red or blue. white fits but the notches dont work on the socket.
> the part number is LI-1156b
> 
> ...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i got both the lights at pepboys in the ricer section 
here is the front light being converted i used a toyota 1157 socket part 84809(use the import socket or the ford socket the GM socket sucks ass)
the bulb is Ll-1157W youll have to hot glue around the socket and housing since its smaller than the housing mount. once its done itll work off a 9v hooked up to the switch


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

heres the power box for the rear and under lighting got all this at radioshack.com
about 6 bucks without the battery.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

new light still LED just a higher output one as opposed to the old soft glow i had before :biggrin: i would go with the old setup if you plan on doing just shows otherwise you would just blind anyone who sees it


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

:biggrin: person i talked to has 6 none of these have been used 2800 psi


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 7 2011, 07:57 PM~20504808
> *:biggrin: person i talked to has 6 none of these have been used 2800 psi
> 
> 
> ...


price?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@May 8 2011, 12:45 PM~20508266
> *price?
> *


200 a piece


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime+Jun 28 2010, 04:40 PM~17909525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i tryed that on my tires just now and it left a blue mark on the tire that wouldent come off. 

how ever i used some cleaning cleansor and it removed most of the brown ring plus removed some tire scuff marks and polished my chrome removing the water spotts. see

the ring









paper towl for whiping









cleansor









the spots









rubbed the cleansor on and waited for it to dry, then whiped off.








the after product.









my rim


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

is there a way to make a enexpensive way to make a turntable display?


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@May 11 2011, 04:19 PM~20531987
> *is there a way to make a enexpensive way to make a turntable display?
> *


X2


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

-plywood
-a roll of velour/velvet of your color choice
-spray on fabric glue
-saw
-box of wood screw
-wood glue
-plastic chain links
-4 or 8 pack of mirrors 
-some lighting

-and a good imagination will do the trick

you can get all this stuff from either walmart or lowes and build a decent display for under 100 bills


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 11 2011, 04:28 PM~20532051
> *-plywood
> -a roll of velour/velvet of your color choice
> -spray on fabric glue
> ...


That the best way..save you money doing it yourself and make your own design...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

here's some examples of some easy to make clean looking displays that you can do at home with the items I listed above. hope this helps


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 11 2011, 05:28 PM~20532051
> *-plywood
> -a roll of velour/velvet of your color choice
> -spray on fabric glue
> ...


dont forget a rotiscory motor, can get one at most any bbq supplie places.. an simple track lights.... my old display was built for around $150. sadly now days a bikes win is based on more points for display then the actual bike itself... prety soon they will have a class of its own for displays nothing else with it lmao.... keep it simple so it dont draw away from the main objective "THE BIKE"


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@May 11 2011, 06:22 PM~20532806
> *dont forget a rotiscory motor, can get one at most any bbq supplie places.. an simple track lights....    my old display was built for around $150.  sadly now days a bikes win is based on more points for display then the actual bike itself... prety soon they will have a class of its own for displays nothing else with it lmao....  keep it simple so it dont draw away from the main objective "THE BIKE"
> *


yup thats why i dont go all out on my display


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

I seen bikes that that beat me cuz of display..that is messed up!! The bike is the main piece..


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

First place radical in odb lowrider show new mexico








Second place radical there..think it was a display thing...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 11 2011, 09:01 PM~20533113
> *I seen bikes that that beat me cuz of display..that is messed up!! The bike is the main piece..
> *


its all about points bro  . you can beat him with paint and body work but they can beat you by making up points with the display


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 11 2011, 09:36 PM~20533464
> *First place radical in odb lowrider show new mexico
> 
> 
> ...


yup display is da main reason


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 11 2011, 07:39 PM~20533490
> *yup display is da main reason
> *


What I was thinking too so I need up my display for sure..


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 11 2011, 09:42 PM~20533519
> *What I was thinking too so I need up my display for sure..
> *


display, accessories, he might also be getting more points cause he has gold plating. ive noticed that bikes wit a lot of gold plating always get more points


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 11 2011, 08:15 PM~20533837
> *display, accessories, he might also be getting more points cause he has gold plating. ive noticed that bikes wit a lot of gold plating always get more points
> *


Really..i like the chrome look better..but o well its just a trophy...


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

thats why we need to learn how to make a turn table display....home made to save money...what parts, what size bar,what kind of moter,etc...etc...


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@May 11 2011, 08:24 PM~20533915
> *thats why we need to learn how to make a turn table display....home made to save money...what parts, what size bar,what kind of moter,etc...etc...
> *


I made one out of a fan motor once..just got a power converter to slow the speed of the fan motor down..bolted it down to a metal frame the covered it with ply wood..


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

a rotisory motor im tellin ya.. it holds an turns upwards of 80/90 lbs at a good speed, not to fast not to slow.. it has a 1/4" drive you just make a frame an support post to make that 1/4" to a 1" bar with bearings to roll smooth.. shit can probably even find the motor at lowes as well as everything else...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@May 11 2011, 11:17 PM~20534404
> *a rotisory motor im tellin ya.. it holds an turns upwards of 80/90 lbs at a good speed, not to fast not to slow.. it has a 1/4" drive you just make a frame an support post to make that 1/4" to a 1" bar with bearings to roll smooth..  shit can probably even find the motor at lowes as well as everything else...
> *


yea lowes got em


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 11 2011, 08:29 PM~20533960
> *I made one out of a fan motor once..just got a power converter to slow the speed of the fan motor down..bolted it down to a metal frame the covered it with ply wood..
> *


What if you just change the color scheme of your display a little, that might be something to think about grey doesn't really catch the most attention and when you have mirrors reflecting the colors around them ... in that case white it's just not very eye catching.orange isn't a pretty color but it's something that catches peoples attention from a distance :wow: 
:happysad: For under 100 bucks I made mikes display, a two toned green and black 4X8 very simple rectangular display and around the outside theres metal rope/chain holders they have holes on the bottom so if we ever wanted to we could mount them to boxes which would have either speakers/screens or lights and I plan to add some things to it eventually, also used some old mirrors that we had laying around from a remodeling project ,it was better than throwing them away I guess.
I noticed some people using milk crates for boxes and covering them in fabric, that seems like a good idea lightweight and cheap if you can find them some hot glue and nice fabric and you're set and a turntable only works if your bike/trike isn't very heavy or so I've heard.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 11 2011, 07:36 PM~20533464
> *First place radical in odb lowrider show new mexico
> 
> 
> ...


well the red bike has all gold looks like everything been redip not that yellow china gold and the mods on the frame helps chop support bar molded seat and clean paint job. dont know how it a radical it doesnt even have 5 or more modications on the frame and the display gave it sum major points clean bikes though


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 11 2011, 07:36 PM~20533464
> *First place radical in odb lowrider show new mexico
> 
> 
> ...


My two cents, I think he beat you because of a few things. Plating, his looks flawless. Its hard to tell from the pic but it looks like everything is plated. Its not just cause its gold but it probably scored high because it was done right. I think he beat you on paint too. Paint points are usually worth the most points. Again, its kinda hard to tell from the pic but it looks like hes got some flake in his paint and yours looks kinda flat. It might just be the lighting. Hes obviously got some lights shining on his paint and thats going to bring out the details. Then of course theres the display. It looks like it might have counted for alot of upholstery points. I think a big thing is his bike is off the ground and in the air.


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

That look nice any pics of it set up? I use to have a nice display back in the days..but I'm barly getting back in the bike game.. I saw some big tube made of card bord in home depot..think its use for concret but they would make good stands..


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2011, 10:19 PM~20534963
> *My two cents, I think he beat you because of a few things. Plating, his looks flawless. Its hard to tell from the pic but it looks like everything is plated. Its not just cause its gold but it probably scored high because it was done right. I think he beat you on paint too. Paint points are usually worth the most points. Again, its kinda hard to tell from the pic but it looks like hes got some flake in his paint and yours looks kinda flat. It might just be the lighting. Hes obviously got some lights shining on his paint and thats going to bring out the details. Then of course theres the display. It looks like it might have counted for alot of upholstery points. I think a big thing is his bike is off the ground and in the air.
> *


This pic was from a different show on my bike..i had a stand to set it off the ground. If you go to ept cruising.com you see the bike there..


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 12 2011, 12:19 AM~20534963
> *My two cents, I think he beat you because of a few things. Plating, his looks flawless. Its hard to tell from the pic but it looks like everything is plated. Its not just cause its gold but it probably scored high because it was done right. I think he beat you on paint too. Paint points are usually worth the most points. Again, its kinda hard to tell from the pic but it looks like hes got some flake in his paint and yours looks kinda flat. It might just be the lighting. Hes obviously got some lights shining on his paint and thats going to bring out the details. Then of course theres the display. It looks like it might have counted for alot of upholstery points. I think a big thing is his bike is off the ground and in the air.
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: maybe he needs some tonyo parts :uh:


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

What bout handcrafted parts does that get points?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 12 2011, 12:29 AM~20535032
> *:werd:  :werd:  :werd: maybe he needs some tonyo parts  :uh:
> *


or sum elcocker84 flake


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 11 2011, 10:29 PM~20535034
> *What bout handcrafted parts does that get points?
> *


if i was u i would repaint the frame it just too simple i would flake out pattern the frame the frame put sum murals,leafing ,and striping , heck i would 3d the frame that would be tight  maybe add sum gold parts here n there gold always going to win over. chrome


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 11 2011, 10:37 PM~20535082
> *if i was u i would repaint the frame it just too simple  i would flake out pattern the frame the frame put sum murals,leafing ,and striping , heck i would 3d the frame  that would be tight    maybe add sum gold parts here n there  gold always going to win over.  chrome
> *


Welll I'm planning in doing that..that was my first paint job I did..but I mite just start with a new frame..everything from fabrication to upolistry was all done by me..the only thing not done by me was chrome..there is some detail in it that a pic can't show..dremcatcher sprocket steering wheel seat spare tire...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 11 2011, 10:37 PM~20535082
> *if i was u i would repaint the frame it just too simple  i would flake out pattern the frame the frame put sum murals,leafing ,and striping , heck i would 3d the frame  that would be tight    maybe add sum gold parts here n there  gold always going to win over.  chrome
> *


X2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 11 2011, 10:29 PM~20535032
> *:werd:  :werd:  :werd: maybe he needs some tonyo parts  :uh:
> *


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 11 2011, 10:29 PM~20535034
> *What bout handcrafted parts does that get points?
> *


yeah handcrafted and one of a kind is always good  and i can't find any pics of it put together that was one thing i regretted last year i didn't take any pics of the display maybe this year  just whatever you do don't bedazzle your bike :wow:


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@May 11 2011, 11:02 PM~20535199
> *yeah handcrafted and one of a kind is always good    and i can't find any pics of it put together that was one thing i regretted last year i didn't take any pics of the display maybe this year   just whatever you do don't bedazzle your bike  :wow:
> *


Nooo!! I'm keeping it lowrider....but thanks for the input bro..


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Since I'm showing my bike here a bike I just got done making...

















What you guys think of this one?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 11 2011, 11:20 PM~20535286
> *Since I'm showing my bike here a bike I just got done making...
> 
> 
> ...


nice, i hope thats lexan otherwise youre seriously gonna regret the decision


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 12 2011, 12:46 AM~20535682
> *nice, i hope thats lexan otherwise youre seriously gonna regret the decision
> *


Its plexiglass...and why would that be?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 12 2011, 06:28 AM~20536276
> *Its plexiglass...and why would that be?
> *


Cause it's going to break easy. Lexan is better for stuff like that


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Plexi-glass is fragile in nature with impact resistance. It tends to crack and chip easily. Lexan can be impacted continously with little or no wear / cracks chips or etc. Lexan is used to make bulletproof windows


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 12 2011, 07:56 AM~20536703
> *Cause it's going to break easy. Lexan is better for stuff like that
> *


Well I had some back in the day never broke...think you just have to be careful with it...i got one more set of forks and sissy bar if that happens tho...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@May 12 2011, 07:58 AM~20536716
> *Plexi-glass is fragile in nature with impact resistance. It tends to crack and chip easily. Lexan can be impacted continously with little or no wear / cracks chips or etc. Lexan is used to make bulletproof windows
> *


prob more expencive though huh?


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

yes, usually 2-3 times more expensive.


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

trying to strip the paint...I got the aircraft remover do I brush it on and hose it off? or ???? whats the best technique?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@May 25 2011, 03:55 PM~20627603
> *trying to strip the paint...I got the aircraft remover do I brush it on and hose it off? or ???? whats the best technique?
> *


besure to wear goggles and bag over your clothes or some clothes you dont care about 
i use to brush it on real slow so it dont splater 
wait til its bubbling the paint then take a scraper and scrap it off then hose it off watch out for the splatering then use degreaser to clean it and sand it down prime it and so on 
now i just wire wheel it or grind with a flap disk


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 25 2011, 07:09 PM~20628526
> *besure to wear goggles and bag over your clothes or some clothes you dont care about
> i use to brush it on real slow so it dont splater
> wait til its bubbling the paint then take a scraper  and scrap it off  then hose it off watch out for the splatering  then use degreaser  to clean it and sand it down  prime it and so on
> ...


dont forget anything not metal or glas will be eatin up by it as well (i.e. plastic/rubber/bondo) if removing from a serface that has bondo then sanding like said above is better, the chemical compound of aircraft will make for a nightmare on it.. if you have access to an acetolyn torch it makes quick work of paint removal as well :biggrin: but like less said, wear gloves the shit will burn you somethin bad if your not careful....


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: brush it on with and old paint brush wear gloves and eye protection if you get some of the stuff on you wash with soap and cool water asap otherwise it starts to burn (experience) when the paint bubbles up scrape it off although sometimes it's nice to use an old rag instead it seems to come off better for me at least rinse and repeat as necessary and then take a wire wheel to it or a sandblaster if you got it :biggrin:


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 25 2011, 06:09 PM~20628526
> *besure to wear goggles and bag over your clothes or some clothes you dont care about
> i use to brush it on real slow so it dont splater
> wait til its bubbling the paint then take a scraper  and scrap it off  then hose it off watch out for the splatering  then use degreaser  to clean it and sand it down  prime it and so on
> ...


thanx..also came up on a schwinn light made out of plastic i think..chrome has pitting is there any way to restore it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good topic


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby : Funny Raul
Dissasemble the thing blast the chrome off and get it rechromed ? ? it's the only way I've ever seen it done


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

You're going to have to find a plater that does plastic for the headlight, there's no other way i see too get rid of the bubbling. It does'nt look so bad in the pics, I use Blue Majic to clean up my chrome, It leaves a silicone layer so the shine lasts for a good while.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 25 2011, 06:48 PM~20628894
> *You're going to have to find a plater that does plastic for the headlight, there's no other way i see too get rid of the bubbling. It does'nt look so bad in the pics, I use Blue Majic to clean up my chrome, It leaves a silicone layer so the shine lasts for a good while.
> *


sup buddy herd ur going beat my bike :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

And for the plastic lens cover, a good way to get rid of the yellowing is to simply use toothpaste (fine abrassive) and a rag and just buff it out. unless you got a drill polishing wheel like Mothers make and that will make it easier.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 25 2011, 05:50 PM~20628914
> *sup buddy herd ur going beat my bike  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: i don't know about that, you stepped your bike up since the last time i been out.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 25 2011, 06:53 PM~20628931
> *:happysad: i don't know about that, you stepped your bike up since the last time i been out.
> *


lol just messing hey u coming to the show


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 25 2011, 06:48 PM~20628894
> *You're going to have to find a plater that does plastic for the headlight, there's no other way i see too get rid of the bubbling. It does'nt look so bad in the pics, I use Blue Majic to clean up my chrome, It leaves a silicone layer so the shine lasts for a good while.
> *


pix looks good but up close u can see the bubbles and cracks...is this original? Ive never seen one like this..


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

how do you remove schwinn kickstand? or does any1 have the tool for sale?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Est.1979 said:


> how do you remove schwinn kickstand? or does any1 have the tool for sale?


its a pain in the ass..you can try going to a local bike shop an ask if they have the tool there for kickstand removal of older schwinn's or if they can do it for you... or me i always grind the pin down an punch it out with a center punch an hammer.. there are videos on youtube though of proper removal..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Est.1979 said:


> pix looks good but up close u can see the bubbles and cracks...is this original? Ive never seen one like this..


a c clamp and some pliers


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

do the lowrider twisted pedals fit original Schwinn cranks?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

yup


and finished my first super skinny im surprised that 1.75 is still holding onto that rim :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Brilliant


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

these are for my ladies bike, once i get the fat blackwalls ill do the same to mines but with a 1/4" stripe


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## MR50CHEVY (Feb 20, 2011)

Wonderin if anyone has a set of white lil tiger decals or know where to get them


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

bike shop in my old old hood its still open by invitation only to keep the white kids out


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> bike shop in my old old hood its still open by invitation only to keep the white kids out


:roflmao:
you mean the ones that try turning anything they get there hands on into a bmx/trick bike?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> :roflmao:
> you mean the ones that try turning anything they get there hands on into a bmx/trick bike?


these white kids aka hipsters, he deals in BMX but mostly old school names Hutch,Auburn,Kuwahara etc...


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

I have lowrider bikes f.s CHECK OUT MY ALBUM PICS


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> these white kids aka hipsters, he deals in BMX but mostly old school names Hutch,Auburn,Kuwahara etc...


what do the hipsters usualy do?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> what do the hipsters usualy do?


the guy usually sells old schwinns for 150 to 200 he also restores them, they would come in buy them then try to flip them on craigslist for 3 and 4 hundred. eventually dude caught wind of it and closed the shop to "outsiders" before they had prices now none of the bikes or parts have price tags so when the hueros ask he always throws a high number just to get them out hence "invitation" only.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> the guy usually sells old schwinns for 150 to 200 he also restores them, they would come in buy them then try to flip them on craigslist for 3 and 4 hundred. eventually dude caught wind of it and closed the shop to "outsiders" before they had prices now none of the bikes or parts have price tags so when the hueros ask he always throws a high number just to get them out hence "invitation" only.


safe to say im not a hipster.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm trying to powdercoat my fenders; but do i have to strip the chrome off first.?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

damn that sick!!!!


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

what category does this frame fall in ?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

radical


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

26jd said:


> what category does this frame fall in ?


 garbage, lmao


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

Clown Confusion said:


> radical


how u figure? it doesnt have 4 or more mods cutting the seat post and removing down tube doesnt count, only if u replace it with something else, it looks like a full or a semi


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> garbage, lmao


haha wats up bro?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

chillen, tell me u didnt buy that, hows that trike coming along


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> chillen, tell me u didnt buy that, hows that trike coming along


yeah i bought it, i finished it already its ready for paint! but i think ima sell it... trikes coming out ok. i did the pump and battery rack for it and the frame is done. ijust gotta buy a motor for the pump and paint the rack


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

thats wats up kid keep pushing on, looking forward to seeing that trike out before i go back overseas


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

26jd said:


> yeah i bought it, i finished it already its ready for paint! but i think ima sell it... trikes coming out ok. i did the pump and battery rack for it and the frame is done. ijust gotta buy a motor for the pump and paint the rack


hopefully homie. but idk ithink ima sell the trike and the radical after i finish them, so ican use the money to juice my car and paint it. but idk


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

word send me a pic b4 u get rid of it


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> word send me a pic b4 u get rid of it


aight bro. ill send you a pic of it half built lol


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


>


^ The body has a great flow. 




26jd said:


> what category does this frame fall in ?


^ The body has a not so good flow. 
What makes the body not flow you ask? Ill show you










:nono::nono::nono::nono::nono::nono::nono::nono::nono::nono::nono::nono::nono:


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> ^ The body has a great flow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know bro. ididnt do the the metal work on that bike (next time ima just do it myself). but i did allll the bondo work on it, it was a pain in the ass to finsh cuz it was in perfect so i had to fix it up with the bondo. but i finished it. and it looks good!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

26jd said:


> i know bro. ididnt do the the metal work on that bike (next time ima just do it myself). but i did allll the bondo work on it, it was a pain in the ass to finsh cuz it was in perfect so i had to fix it up with the bondo. but i finished it. and it looks good!


was the metal that made the tank and skirts realy thin and like not welded almost at all?


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> was the metal that made the tank and skirts realy thin and like not welded almost at all?


nopee it was thick and iit was all welded its just that not evrything was straight. you know what im saying ?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

26jd Post current photos, sorry I didn't read and didn't know it was yours.


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> 26jd Post current photos, sorry I didn't read and didn't know it was yours.


nahh bro its ok


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

26jd said:


> nopee it was thick and iit was all welded its just that not evrything was straight. you know what im saying ?


i know i bought mine from eddie aswell,and the tank was like migy welded or not welded at all and the metal is very thin sheet metal.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

26jd said:


> nahh bro its ok


Looks good homie!


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

I got a semi bike but I was wanting to rack the frame...would it still bill considered a semi?


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> i know i bought mine from eddie aswell,and the tank was like migy welded or not welded at all and the metal is very thin sheet metal.


ooh. nahh the metal on mines was thick enough but NOT perfect at all


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

i did some reseach on this and this is The Presto "CB" Fire Extinguisher contained chlorobromomethane and could only be used in well ventilated areas. While a very good fire supressor, chlorobromomethane could cause cardiac arrest if inhaled. The use of chlorobromomethane was banned by the EPA because it depleted the ozone layer.anyone intrested in buying it ??


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

do all china frames got the same size crank and head set? for the cups and bearings? i wanna get new ones for my7 sons bike and i was wondering


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

PINK86REGAL said:


> do all china frames got the same size crank and head set? for the cups and bearings? i wanna get new ones for my7 sons bike and i was wondering


Yes should all be the same I never had a problem with switching them out


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thinking of using fiberglass instead of welding metal to my frame can I get any advice on the best products and cheapest I. Can get it at...and how much would I need if I'm only doing the tank....thanks


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Est.1979 said:


> Thinking of using fiberglass instead of welding metal to my frame can I get any advice on the best products and cheapest I. Can get it at...and how much would I need if I'm only doing the tank....thanks


look in to the fiberglass encloserd for subs in car 
think useing some fleece then resin over that then kitty hair then body filler kind more work unless you dont have a welder 
prices depends on where you get it 
i went to true value to get some sand paper last night and there gal of resin was 45.99 
i went to the local auto body supply and they told me 26.50
good luck post pics of the work as you do it


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

WHATS UP FELLAS.. SEEN THIS BIKE AT A LOCAL SHOW HERE IN SAN DIEGO..THOUGHT I WAS A KOOL LIL BIKE .


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

I read some were around about using galvanized sheet metal but I don't remember if it ok to use or not?


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> WHATS UP FELLAS.. SEEN THIS BIKE AT A LOCAL SHOW HERE IN SAN DIEGO..THOUGHT I WAS A KOOL LIL BIKE .



*Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery and the bike pictured above is nice and all but with a name like Gypsy Rose, You need to come correct with a righteous build*


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

pancho1969 said:


> I read some were around about using galvanized sheet metal but I don't remember if it ok to use or not?


Steel is the best way to go cheaper / safer galvanized once you start welding on it puts off toxic fumes that you don't wanna breathe in and when you do your bodywork you gotta make sure your plastic filler/bondo will adhere to galvanized usually it's the premium brand for imports.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

AGUILAR3 said:


> *Imitation is the sincerest for of flattery and the bike pictured above is nice and all but with a name like Gypsy Rose, You need to come correct with a righteous build*



I AGREE TO THAT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

little advice to the new commers in the bike game, when making the body mods, never use tape to make the tank, then put a thin layer of bondo on it to make it paintable.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

lilmikew86 said:


> Steel is the best way to go cheaper / safer galvanized once you start welding on it puts off toxic fumes that you don't wanna breathe in and when you do your bodywork you gotta make sure your plastic filler/bondo will adhere to galvanized usually it's the premium brand for imports.


 Coo thanks for the info


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> little advice to the new commers in the bike game, when making the body mods, never use tape to make the tank, then put a thin layer of bondo on it to make it paintable.


 Wut about fiberglass?


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

What do yall use to remove paint off the frames? Gonna be doin some work on a radio flyer which have small areas to get in to


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

pancho1969 said:


> What do yall use to remove paint off the frames? Gonna be doin some work on a radio flyer which have small areas to get in to


 I get all my frames media blasted. Makes it easier. But if u don't want to do that I would buy aviation paint stripper


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> I get all my frames media blasted. Makes it easier. But if u don't want to do that I would buy aviation paint stripper


paint stripper works really good!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Est.1979 said:


> Wut about fiberglass?


that is ok. but never painters tape. i just found out that the tank to a frame im working on is made of tape and bondo... one wack and it came apart


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> that is ok. but never painters tape. i just found out that the tank to a frame im working on is made of tape and bondo... one wack and it came apart


 Lol


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer (Oct 20, 2011)

pancho1969 said:


> What do yall use to remove paint off the frames? Gonna be doin some work on a radio flyer which have small areas to get in to





Fleetangel said:


> paint stripper works really good!


Yep...





This stuff works wonders. I've wiped parts down to bare metal numerous times with it (BC/CC acrylic urethane, enamel, lacquer... all kinds of paint). It's some nasty stuff.


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer (Oct 20, 2011)

I figure I might as well give a short intro in this thread, and a little bit about what I'm working on right now. Living outside of cold ass Pittsburgh, PA right now, working on my first bike. It's nothing crazy really.... I'll only be doing some bodywork, fenders, paint, and _maybe_ some airbrushing. All on china parts for now, but I'll be considering custom parts once I get established in the community and see who does good work and whatnot. I'm really impressed with what I've seen so far.

The craziest thing I'll be doing with this bike isn't actually going to be with the bike itself. It'll be a standalone sound system that I'm planning to build to match the theme of the bike. I'm going a different route than what's done most often; I'll be building a trailer rather than building the system into the back of a trike. IMO it allows for more flexibility with the design of the box, but it probably negates the ability to ride with the sound system attached (80lb battery + 30lb sub + trailer/box/etc). I'll most likely be going with a Rockford P3 15" powered by a Kicker zx750 with a set of 6" speakers on the side. The sub is subject to change though, as I might want to go with something that hits a little bit harder. I'll be building a custom fiberglass enclosure for everything.

So anyway, I got my bike the other day. I ordered a full bike because it added up less than ordering all parts separate. MISTAKE. I won't be doing that again in the future. The bike was a half-assed mess. The fork axle bolt was ruined because they forced it through a poorly drilled hole in one of the bent fork bars. I had to drill out multiple holes that were junk. I won't even get into what my straight fork bars looked like. I'll just post a picture:



Yeah.... not even close. Too long, and the hole was off big time. I ended up having to take a bur grinder and fix the hole. This all came an hour after I wondered why I couldn't get the damn bars on the front wheel. Ultimately I just ordered a new set of straight bars. I wanted to throw the bike together and see if everything fit (good thing I did that). I did some mock ups with poster board to get a rough idea if my bodywork would clear the chain, and look ok. Assembled:



Pulled it apart today and wanted to get started on the bodywork. I got my paint stripper out, began wiping the paint off, and noticed that the metal underneath was shiny as hell. I thought it was a miracle or someshit until I realized these guys painted over a goddamn chrome frame. *facepalm*



So my question relevant to this thread is: *how the hell can I get this chrome off!?


*I've been told sandblasting doesn't work (chrome is too hard). I need chrome off my fenders and this frame now. What a pain... I had no idea I was going to get a chrome surprise underneath the paint.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Cleveland_Steamer said:


> I figure I might as well give a short intro in this thread, and a little bit about what I'm working on right now. Living outside of cold ass Pittsburgh, PA right now, working on my first bike. It's nothing crazy really.... I'll only be doing some bodywork, fenders, paint, and _maybe_ some airbrushing. All on china parts for now, but I'll be considering custom parts once I get established in the community and see who does good work and whatnot. I'm really impressed with what I've seen so far.
> 
> The craziest thing I'll be doing with this bike isn't actually going to be with the bike itself. It'll be a standalone sound system that I'm planning to build to match the theme of the bike. I'm going a different route than what's done most often; I'll be building a trailer rather than building the system into the back of a trike. IMO it allows for more flexibility with the design of the box, but it probably negates the ability to ride with the sound system attached (80lb battery + 30lb sub + trailer/box/etc). I'll most likely be going with a Rockford P3 15" powered by a Kicker zx750 with a set of 6" speakers on the side. The sub is subject to change though, as I might want to go with something that hits a little bit harder. I'll be building a custom fiberglass enclosure for everything.
> 
> ...


Gaby: I'm not too sure but I think if you scuff up the chrome you can just paint over it WOW! tho you got jacked sorry bro


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

anyone can tell me the size o.d streer tube?????


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Cleveland_Steamer said:


> I figure I might as well give a short intro in this thread, and a little bit about what I'm working on right now. Living outside of cold ass Pittsburgh, PA right now, working on my first bike. It's nothing crazy really.... I'll only be doing some bodywork, fenders, paint, and _maybe_ some airbrushing. All on china parts for now, but I'll be considering custom parts once I get established in the community and see who does good work and whatnot. I'm really impressed with what I've seen so far.
> 
> The craziest thing I'll be doing with this bike isn't actually going to be with the bike itself. It'll be a standalone sound system that I'm planning to build to match the theme of the bike. I'm going a different route than what's done most often; I'll be building a trailer rather than building the system into the back of a trike. IMO it allows for more flexibility with the design of the box, but it probably negates the ability to ride with the sound system attached (80lb battery + 30lb sub + trailer/box/etc). I'll most likely be going with a Rockford P3 15" powered by a Kicker zx750 with a set of 6" speakers on the side. The sub is subject to change though, as I might want to go with something that hits a little bit harder. I'll be building a custom fiberglass enclosure for everything.
> 
> ...


get it sand blasted


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

since this is the random pic topic, i need some help???

the old uploader doesnt work for me anymore, and i hate posting the little pics by using the image thing in the reply box.

Is there a new uploader like the old one that i can use or what else are you guys using to post pics in your posts???


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

*PedaLScraperZ * 

Tinypic.com (The pictures do not come out tiny) [free and do not need to register]
Photobucket.com [free but need to register]
Flickr.com [free but need to register]


those are the most popular.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks playa, but that shits too much work... they need to bring back the old uploader, it was quick and easy just the way most guys like


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

wat size nipples are for bike wheels?


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

Was wondering are s-7 white wall tires still being made? Or what would fit? 20x1.3/4


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

There was a big dust storm here in bakersfield and my sons bike wasn't covered...wondering how or wut would be the best way to clean the bike...its all full of dust


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Est.1979 said:


> There was a big dust storm here in bakersfield and my sons bike wasn't covered...wondering how or wut would be the best way to clean the bike...its all full of dust


Perhaps using a air gun blower to get most of it then windex (ammonia free). hopefully no grids of sand got into your ball bearings.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Est.1979 said:


> Was wondering are s-7 white wall tires still being made? Or what would fit? 20x1.3/4


http://www.amazon.com/Sunlite-Street-S-7-Tire-Black/dp/B000AO9OVW

Are these them?


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

How many RPM's does a battery operated turntable go?I really like to kno


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

Has anyone washed there bikes? If so wuts the best way to do it?


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Just wax it....you might rust it if you wash it


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## PO$QUE? (Apr 6, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> Is this a 20?


----------

